# Heat gun



## silversaddle1 (Apr 26, 2010)

What temp does a heat gun have to reach to melt the solder that holds soldered on CPU's, etc.?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 26, 2010)

370F or 188C

Steve


----------



## kalay (Apr 26, 2010)

Depends on the solder.Just typing "solder melting point" in my browser I came up with almost half a million hits.Wikipedia says 190-840 F


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 26, 2010)

Steve is talking about 60/40 tin/lead, which was the standard solder used on PCBs for many, many years. Unless the boards are fairly new, I imagine that's what the solder is composed of.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great!! Bought a real nice heavy duty gun at an auction tonight, 500 degrees it says. Works great, hot as hell, $3.00!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 27, 2010)

And for the rest of us, the $2.00 hair dryer from Goodwill works
just fine as well on getting most chips to release from a board. 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 27, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> And for the rest of us, the $2.00 hair dryer from Goodwill works
> just fine as well on getting most chips to release from a board. 8)



You mean I could have saved my 3 dollars and just used the 'ole ladys hair dryer? :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 27, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > And for the rest of us, the $2.00 hair dryer from Goodwill works
> ...



Not if you value your life. 8)


----------

